# Pelican castaway or icon..



## FTLA

Looking to purchase one of these anyone have any comments/complaints???


----------



## Prince Caspian

FTLA said:


> Looking to purchase one of these anyone have any comments/complaints???


Do not buy any floating thing made by Pelican!!! Just don't! I have never experienced it myself, but I have read a multitude of reviews referring to failure of the plastic weld between the two halves of the boat. That's where the problem is... It's a two piece hull, and its PLASTIC welded together! Spend your money elsewhere. You didn't specify what you want to do with the boat, but that info will help us help you find a better choice


----------



## PAWGhunter

I used to have a Pelican Castaway 116 a few years ago. It was alright for the price(at the time about $350 new at Academy). I took it offshore a few times, inshore quite a bit and had no issues. Its nice looking and so many modifications can be made to it. Shit, I put outriggers on mine. But, once you sit in a kayak like a Ocean Kayak or Hobie, you won't look at it the same again. *I would definitely recommend as a beginner kayak*. Just to see if you enjoy the sport. Good luck.


----------



## grgrobards

I fished out of a castaway for a year and a half and had a ball with it. My grandsons now use it when we go out together. It was a wet ride for me @ 6'4" and 220 lbs. It also took on some water when conditions were ruff. Moved up to Malibu Stealth 14. Like going from a Yugo to a Lexis, but I still had a lot of fun and caught a lot of fish in the Castaway. Look around before you buy and try some out if you can.

Greg


----------



## Pokey Pogie

I started with a Castaway several years ago and I still have it. It was a birthday gift from my wife when I turned 40. I never had a moments trouble from it. It took me to the same places as the high dollar kayaks and I caught the same fish. With my size and weight, I gave it all it wanted, but I had a ball on it. I have moved on to a different brand and yes, it is a better kayak, more suited to my needs, but nothing but props for my 'ol handy dandy Castaway.


----------



## fishn4fun

I also had a castaway 116 and had no problems with it and I caught some great fish out of that boat the worst thing about it was your but would almost always stay wet but I found some sheet rubber insulation at work and cut a piece to fit in the seat worked great. It'll be great for you to fish out of and decide how dedicated you want to become to kayak fishing


----------



## FTLA

Thanks for the help!
I just can't see spending over $400 for a kayak that I will only use from April-beginning of duck season...

$450 would be the max, anyone have any suggestions on yaks in that range??


----------



## Pokey Pogie

Most people will tell you to get "This Brand" because it's better that "That Brand". But really on order to find a kayak that you will like, the first thing you should do is find one that fits you. In the price range you are talking about, I would say go to Academy and look at the Heritage Anglers or Pescadors. But you might be 6'-9" tall and 420 lbs. If you are, you ain't gonna be happy with either of them. If you are around 6' and 200 lbs. or under, you would probably be fine. At least that is what I tell people when I do demo days for Malibu Kayaks. Some people can get away with a kayak that does't have a large capacity, some people like myself, need a large yak with a matching capacity. Since I am on Malibus pro staff I would suggest an X 13 if you are at or under 200 lbs. and a Stealth 12 or 14 and an X Factor if you are over 200 lbs. But at the same time, I would suggest thinking about what you want, speed or stablity? Wet or dryer ride? Large capacity vs. smaller capacity. Where will you use it mostly? It may behoove you to maybe save a little more, and look at what different manufacturers offer. And don't be afraid to ask questions! You will get different answers from everybody and one of them may answer a question that you or somebody else hasn't thought of.


----------



## FTLA

I like the sit on tops, don't mind getting wet. I'm about 5'9 145 so the weight capacity isn't a big deal. I had a 12ft tandem that I recently sold that I could stand up and fish from. I'm mainly looking for a yak that has enough leg room and maybe alittle room to put a tackle bag at my feet. Also want to have a decent amount of room in the back to put a crate. For speed that's not a big deal. I usually don't paddle that far kinda just run the grass around docks/shore for specks and reds. I won't be doing any deep water fishing...


----------



## FTLA

Thanks everyone for the help. Found a Perception Sport Pescador never used on CL in my price range.


----------



## Pokey Pogie

FTLA said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. Found a Perception Sport Pescador never used on CL in my price range.



Post pics!

:thumbsup:


----------



## grgrobards

Good luck. Hope to see you on the water.

Greg


----------



## johnf

FTLA said:


> Thanks for the help!
> I just can't see spending over $400 for a kayak that I will only use from April-beginning of duck season...
> 
> $450 would be the max, anyone have any suggestions on yaks in that range??



Bass pro sells an Ascend sit on top that will be in that range, and would be more trustworthy than a Pelican. The 10' Pescador would also be in that range. Lots better kayaks than a pelican at $450



FTLA said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. Found a Perception Sport Pescador never used on CL in my price range.


Opps missed this one. Good call on the Pescador.


----------



## FTLA

Guy on Craigslist screwed me so I went and purchased a perception pescador yesterday.

Used it this afternoon, worked pretty good. Now just need to rig the crate.

Anyone interested in fishing Monday mid morning send me a text.
954-740-3042
( don't know a single person that yak fishes)


----------

